# Undescended testicles?



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Two is going on 5 months old and his testicles still aren't where they should be. I've done a few searches on google (I've given up on using forum search functions after a lot of forums having useless searches) and it's looking like they should be down by now. I'm not looking to breed, but I haven't been too interested in having him neutered. He's been in for all of his shots, ear crop, consultation for the crop, souture removal, a check up, etc, and the dr hasn't brought it up. I never thought much about it until seeing a picture of a younger puppy on facebook a couple days ago and happened to notice, otherwise I would have asked at the vet, before now.

Just want to know if this is something I should have the vet look at.


Thank you!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Kinda like people.. every pup is different  some boys mature quicker than others.. theyll drop when hes ready.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> Kinda like people.. every pup is different  some boys mature quicker than others.. theyll drop when hes ready.


Fair enough! I was thinking along these lines, but he's my boy so I have to look out!

Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

At 5 months, they SHOULD have dropped by now. I would keep an eye out. Retained testes are more prone to cancer. He could be just a lsow developer


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> At 5 months, they SHOULD have dropped by now. I would keep an eye out. Retained testes are more prone to cancer. He could be just a lsow developer


I was reading around 6 months they should have dropped, but being at 5 months I'd like to start hearing opinions.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd set up a vet appt for around 6 months. If they haven't dropped by then, I'd have them looked at, and see what the vet thinks. 

Can you palpitate the testes? or are they hiding where the... sun don't shine? If they are indeed undescended, the severity of the surgery(neuter) can vary greatly depending on the placement of his nuggets. But they would definitely need to come out, so that he doesn't get testicular cancer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had dogs drop at 12 months. but we could always feel them they went up and down. If you cannot feel them or a vet can't then they may be retained in the abdomen then you do have to have them removed. If they are going up and down or just one is up and down then you might want to just sit back and wait. Normally they would have dropped by now but may be late bloomers. Also you can start hormone therapy but that can be a pain in the butt and not guaranteed to work.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> I had dogs drop at 12 months. but we could always feel them they went up and down. If you cannot feel them or a vet can't then they may be retained in the abdomen then you do have to have them removed. If they are going up and down or just one is up and down then you might want to just sit back and wait. Normally they would have dropped by now but may be late bloomers. Also you can start hormone therapy but that can be a pain in the butt and not guaranteed to work.


Thank you very much for your reply. I read it a few days ago, but never got around to seeing what his body was doing, so I didn't reply.

Checked again today and they're down!! Not a huge thing, but it eases my mind! :cheers:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Never fails.... as soon as you freak out about them not dropping..... they drop! lol


----------

